# iOS and Android Dash Cam Apps you are using?



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I use an iOS App called "CarCorder" for my Dash Cam.
I have not found a similar App for Android.
Anyone know of a similar Android App to use?
Here is a CarCorder screen shot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

How well does it work?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> How well does it work?


Still testing it out. So far so good.


----------



## BigStark (Jan 1, 2018)

what does carcorder do ? 

i have the Iphone 7 Plus ? 

is that ok for uber ? 

how would you use the app ?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

osmand dvr is the app to get on iphone, it blows the others away at least it did a year ago and well worth the paid version (test version works okay to show you how good it is). Basically a perfect app, well featured, works reliably, superbly implemented application on the iphone. Truly I love this app, it's one of the best I've ever used. I since have moved to a permanent dedicated dash cam, but this app is way cheaper and great if you want to save a few bucks.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/osmand-dvr/id963873905?mt=8

Before you ask, it's impossible for a non-jail broken iphone to allow a dvr app to run in the background. It's just locked out by the operating system, so neither that or any other iphone dash cam app will record in the background.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

BigStark said:


> what does carcorder do ?
> 
> i have the Iphone 7 Plus ?
> 
> ...


It has the Dash Cam that uses either Front or Rear Camera on the iPhone (I have a 7 Plus)
It records video and audio
Has a G-Sensor
Speed Limit Alarm
GPS (Ok, not great. Waze is better)
If a Pax cops an attitude or what not, hit record and flip the camera.
Cheaper than a Dash Cam but then again I have one phone dedicated to this and LYFT and another for Uber.

Here's a screen shot from last night:











ShinyAndChrome said:


> osmand dvr is the app to get on iphone, it blows the others away at least it did a year ago and well worth the paid version (test version works okay to show you how good it is). Basically a perfect app, well featured, works reliably, superbly implemented application on the iphone. Truly I love this app, it's one of the best I've ever used. I since have moved to a permanent dedicated dash cam, but this app is way cheaper and great if you want to save a few bucks.
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/osmand-dvr/id963873905?mt=8
> 
> Before you ask, it's impossible for a non-jail broken iphone to allow a dvr app to run in the background. It's just locked out by the operating system, so neither that or any other iphone dash cam app will record in the background.


I'll have to check that one out. Thanks!


----------



## BigStark (Jan 1, 2018)

there is anothr app called navcam. check that out let me knoe what you think its 2.99

Carcorder is 1.99 or free for the lite version. there seems to be a big difference between the free & paid version. 

what do you guys think ?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

CamOnRoad App looks interesting. Plan to try it tomorrow.
So far Carcorder has been my favorite.


----------



## BigStark (Jan 1, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> CamOnRoad App looks interesting. Plan to try it tomorrow.
> So far Carcorder has been my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 197096


let us know which is best ?

also you using the paid versions or the free versions ?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

BigStark said:


> let us know which is best ?
> 
> also you using the paid versions or the free versions ?


The only one I've paid for is CarCorder. $1.99 
Worth the small price IMO


----------



## Volkswaber (Sep 10, 2017)

BigStark said:


> let us know which is best ?
> 
> also you using the paid versions or the free versions ?


Let me know witch one is good I have an Android phone.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Check out Nexar. Toggles front/tear facing with a two finger tap and auto archives to the cloud. Data belongs to you.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Volkswaber said:


> Let me know witch one is good I have an Android phone.


CamOnRoad is my favorite for Android at the moment.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Background Video Recorder (Android) set to QVGA quality and saving to SD card so I don't have to to think about clearing out old video very often. 

I use it inward facing in addition to my dedicated outward facing front and back cams. No on-screen display of video recording in progress, and the notification icon, title, and message can be customized so as not to draw attention. I'm in a single-party consent state for video and audio recording.


----------

